# FR: gérondif / participe présent - avec ou sans "en"



## charlie2

Hello everyone,
This is the story of Madame Godiva (not the chocolatier).
...
A sa surprise, Madam Godiva a accepté la proposition. _Appréciant _ son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval.
...
My question is : Appréciant ou En appréciant or ...?

Thank you.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## DDT

As far as I know "en appréciant" is the correct gérondif and "appréciant" can be:
1. Le participe présent
2. Un adjectif verbal
3. An incorrect (but quite common) use of the gérondif without "en"

Hope it helps,

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Le gérondif est souvent précédé de en mais, pas tout le temps, ici tu ne pourrais pas écrire_ en appréciant son geste etc._
Mais:
_en espérant avoir bientôt de tes nouvelles, je te fais de gros bisous_


----------



## DDT

Mais dans ce cas ne vaudrait-il mieux écrire "*tout en* appréciant son geste..." au lieu du simple "appréciant" ?   

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Non, très cher, car "tout en appréciant" indiquerait une opposition, ou du moins une réserve.
"Tout en appréciant son geste, les gens de Coventry pensaient qu'elle était cinglée."


----------



## charlie2

Sorry, I must be getting old. Usually things click for me with an example, but not this time. Would you explain your example and why "en" should not be in my example a bit (or perhaps a lot) more? Thank you.


----------



## Cath.S.

I find myself at a loss.
I'm sorry.
Wait for a better grammarian.
He/she will come along, sooner or later. Have faith.

Edit: the grammarian happens to live under the same roof as me (no, it's not one of my cats!) the difference is causality!
In your Lady Godiva example, there is causality : parce qu'ils apprécient son geste, ils se cloîtrent derrière leurs volets clos or whatnot.
In my example, there is no causality.
Causalité : gérondif seul
Pas de causalité : en + gérondif


----------



## Auryn

I may be totally wrong but this is what I thought:

"_Appréciant_ son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison": they stayed at home *because* they appreciated what she did. The two actions are related.

"_En espérant_ avoir bientôt de tes nouvelles, je te fais de gros bisous": I am *not* sending you kisses because I'm hoping for some news, I'm sending them anyway. The two actions are unrelated.

Clear as mud I'm sure 

edit: Cath.S. (formerly known as egueule) posted the same thing whilst I was typing, only better formulated


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> the difference is causality!
> In your Lady Godiva example, there is causality : parce qu'ils apprécient son geste, ils se cloîtrent derrière leurs volets clos or whatnot.
> In my example, there is no causality.
> Causalité : gérondif seul
> Pas de causalité : en + gérondif


No, sorry. Tell that grammarian that causality is not the answer. Cause is one of the classic usages given in any textbooks for en + the participe présent.
e.g.
1. Elle s'est tordu la cheville en jouant au tennis.
2. L'enfant a pris froid en sortant sans bonnet et son écharpe.
They were examples from my teacher. Perhaps we should ask the cats!


----------



## Auryn

charlie2 said:
			
		

> 1. Elle s'est tordu la cheville en jouant au tennis.
> 2. L'enfant a pris froid en sortant sans bonnet et son écharpe.



Dans ces deux exemples le gérondif exprime la _manière_, pas la cause.


----------



## Gil

Si l'on avait écrit "en appréciant son geste", j'aurais compris qu'il y avait un simple rapport de simultanéité entre les deux actions.


----------



## LV4-26

This is very very tricky. I undestand why Charlie2 says that we have a cause in "en jouant au tennis".

Let's put it this way. You don't necessarily twist your ankle each time you play tennis. So playing tennis is not a *direct* cause. But then it is at least an undirect one, I admit. 
And with the second sentence, it's even more complex. The reason why the child caught a chill is because he went out without his bonnet etc..But then again, he could have gone out without his bonnet and not necessarily catch a chill.
I would say that there is some idea of "causality" but not a direct one. Or say that "semantically" it is _causality_ but "structurally" it is _manner, _as Auryn suggested.

As for the participe présent without "en", it's more a matter of "nature" than one of "fonction". The clause "appréciant son geste" is what we call an "appositive" clause. (an apposition ?). The comma shows it: "appréciant son geste," It doesn't *have* to be a "participe présent" here. It could be a past participle in other instances.
_Ayant oublié de lacer ses chaussures, elle s'est tordue la cheville_.
_*Surprise* par le passing-shot de son adversaire et voulant se retourner, elle s'est tordue la cheville._

Sorry if it looks confusing. It *is* confusing, actually. And I don't expect you to get this right since I can't get it right myself


----------



## charlie2

I wish to thank everyone, not as a matter of gesture but tout de mon cœur, who has contributed to this not-too-exciting thread.
As I phrased my question and responded, I seemed to have understood the subject more.
Please allow me to dwell on it.  
Let me take another example. Again the writer is me, as in the story of Lady Godiva. It is about a cartoon called "Le chien, le général et les oiseaux".

The general killed a lot of birds to win a battle. After the war, the birds hated him. He wanted to do something for the birds, i.e. release all the birds from cages.
_Réalisant ce que son maître voulait, Bonaparte (le chien) a mobilisé tous les chiens à Moscou pour faire une immense manifestation.   _ 

Is that correct?


----------



## fetchezlavache

yes it's correct […]

ps : to bring me back on topic, better, in my humble opinion, would be to use _'ayant compris _ ce que voulait son maître' because the action of understanding takes place before the rassembling of the dogs you see.

[…]


----------



## Jabote

Auryn said:
			
		

> Dans ces deux exemples le gérondif exprime la _manière_, pas la cause.


 
100% correct auryn. I was about to say exactly what you said when I read Egueule's and your posts. Causality is definitely the reason why.


----------



## Jabote

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Let's put it this way. You don't necessarily twist your ankle each time you play tennis. So playing tennis is not a *direct* cause. But then it is at least an undirect one, I admit.


 In the tennis example, as well as in the going outside example, the gérondif reflects not the cause, not the manner, but *when* it happened.


----------



## charlie2

Jabote said:
			
		

> 100% correct auryn. I was about to say exactly what you said when I read Egueule's and your posts. Causality is definitely the reason why.



(Taking a deep breath), will I be oversimplifying the situation if I say the following ?
1. with en :How(manner)/ When/ Under what circumstances (or conditions), etc. a certain action takes place.
2. without en (which can be participe présent/ passé) when we talk about the cause of the action which takes place.
3. The "tout en" scenario which is for bringing out l'opposition.


----------



## Jabote

ehhh... Agree with the first 2, not entirely on #3. "Tout en" does mean opposition, but it can also mean simultaneity of action: "tout en mangeant, elle lisait"....


----------



## charlie2

Dear egueule,
When you read this, which I hope you will, I would be sleeping tight, as always, I am not ashamed to say.
Please do one thing for me, if you would. Please apologize to the grammarian who lives under the same roof as you. Please tell him/her that I do want to meet him/her pour lui présenter toutes mes excuses en parlant, si c'est possible. Maybe it will be possible in the future. On verra.
Merci beaucoup.
P.S. As for the cats, I am afraid they will have to wait a bit more if they really want the limelight. Perhaps while the grammarian is taking leave?  
Charlie


----------



## LV4-26

Jabote said:
			
		

> In the tennis example, as well as in the going outside example, the gérondif reflects not the cause, not the manner, but *when* it happened.


I have the impression that it reflects all that at the same time : cause, manner _and_ moment. But it's only an impression. I wouldn't claim it's a rule.


----------



## timpeac

I came across this thread while searching for something else, so sorry it's a bit old but I thought I'd add my two cents, if nothing else to get confirmation of what I thought (sorry I'm selfish like that! )

In English terms can't you simply say that if you use "en faisant" then you would translate by "whilst" or "by" whereas if you have no "en" then you just use the participle (and could not use whilst or by in English). I can't see any of the examples above which would break that rule.

Then you have "tout en faisant" which can be viewed as a set-phrase reflecting either an opposition or stressing the simultaneous nature of the action.


----------



## Cherubino

Pour une raison ou une autre quand je vois "en appréciant...," je pense à "*by* appreciating," comme timpeac a dit. Je ne sais pas si c'est complètement juste ou juste du tout, mais cela m'aide un peu de déterminer les différences entre "en appréciant" et "appréciant..."

Alors, "appréciant son geste, les gens de Coventry..." peut vouloir dire "appreciating her gesture/act, the people of Coventry..." This makes much sense, at least to my English ears. Mais je ne suis pas du tout certaine


----------



## mignardise

Just as EGUELE said, you cannot use "EN ...." when the subject of the sentence is not "JE". If the subject is in third person, you can only use the gerondif without "EN". This is a basic French grammar rule.


----------



## Qcumber

charlie2 said:


> _Appréciant _son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval.


Adding _en_ would be wrong. 
En + V-ant is used in clauses of manner, e.g. Ils entrèrent en chantant.
It's not the case here.


----------



## geostan

Il me semble que la solution est assez simple.

Le participe présent a la valeur d'un adjectif, le gérondif est plutôt adverbial.
Dans votre exemple, le sens est adjectival, donc je mettrais Appréciant tout seul. Si l'expression répond à une question telle quand? comment? pourquoi?, et ainsi de suite, on aurait affaire à un adverbe.

Il se peut que je me trompe, mais c'est ce que je crois.

Cheers!


----------



## Ivankeri

Hi everyone! Ça va?

I just learned that simply the gerund can never replace the infitive... 
(contrary to English)

Then am I right in saying that:

In French the gerund is mainly used to express that something (happens) was/is/will be happening at the same moment some other thing was/is/will be happening?

eg.

Il mange du fromage (en) regardant la Télévision..

So what I don't really comprehend is: What exactly does the "EN" expresses, and when is it mandatory/optional to use before the gerund, or whereas where is it not necessary or prohibited to use?

Besides I've got a little theory of my own...which may be totally crazy, thus I would appreciate your opinion about it:

Je l'ai fait (ma théorie) en lirant un livre où j'ai lu: "les verbes ayant une terminaison "ER"..."

My theory is that in French, the Gerondif is interchangeable with "QUI + Verbe (conjugated)".

alors:

les verbes ayant une terminaison en ER.
= les verbes QUI ONT une terminaison en ER.

Les professeurs *enseignant* actuellement à mon école, ils ont déjà fini leurs carrières professionnelles

Les professeurs *qui enseignent* actuellement à mon école, ils ont déjà fini leurs carrières professionnelles

How crazy is my theory?

Thanks in Advance! Merci!


----------



## jann

Hello Ivankeri, 

Careful, you are confusing the _gérondif_ with the _participe présent_ ! 

_ les verbes ayant une terminaison en ER_
This is the _*participe présent*__.  _It is used to modify a noun, and you do not include _en_. You are correct that sentences using the _participe présent_ can be rewritten with a relative clause like "qui + conjugated verb" = _les verbes QUI ONT une terminaison en ER_. 

_ Il mange du fromage en regardant la Télévision
_This is the _gérondif_.  It is used to express something related to a verb.  In this sentence the _en_ is mandatory, and it is not possible to rewrite these sentences with a relative clause (_qui + _conjugated verb).  

You may find these two articles helpful, and I've transferred your question into an existing thread on the same topic, so you might like to read back through the previous posts. 

Jann
Fellow member and moderator


----------



## sage3579

Here is my 2nd question:
I know that French has an English equivalent of _Gerund_, called _Gerundif_.
Does it have a distinctive form recognizable at one glance, just like the _*ing*_ suffixed to the end of English root verbs?

Many thanks to all.


----------



## Tim~!

It does indeed have a special form which identifies it.  It ends in -ant.

L'enfant est venu me voir _en rampant, _where_ ramper _is the verb_ "to crawl"_, so it indicates that when the child came to see me, the manner in which it did was crawling.

It's not used so often in French as in English though.  Also, as in English, it has the same form as the present participle.  The difference, again as in English, is that the present participle modifies _a noun_, the gerund _a verb_.  Another give-away is that the verbal form (the gerund) is preceded by the preposition _en_.

(If I had wanted to describe "the crawling infant", I could've used the present participle "enfant rampant". Now you know why the English emblem of three lions is called "lions rampants"  )


----------



## Magally

Attention, ne pas confondre gérondif (en attendant) et participe présent (attendant).
Le participe présent exprime souvent la simultanéité et peut être remplacé par une subordonnée relative. _Voici le guide parlant français (Voici le guide qui parle français)_.
Le gérondif ressemble au participe présent mais est toujours précédé par en. Il a plusieurs valeurs dont la simultanéité, la cause, la manière, ... 
_ Il a été surpris en me voyant._

Différences: J'ai vu mon professeur faisant des courses ce matin. (c'est moi qui voit et mon prof qui fait des courses)
 J'ai vu mon professeur en faisant des courses ce matin (c'est moi qui voit, c'est moi qui fait des courses, cette action entraîne celle de voir mon professeur).


----------



## Jasper30

Hello,

I am having difficulty with the use of the gerondif versus participe present. The many threads above seem to contradict one another, and no one seems to have come up with a simple definition between the two. Can anyone summarize succinctly the different use? Many thanks,


----------



## friasc

Bonjour,
je voudrais commencer par vous avertir que je ne suis pas encore arrivé à comprendre complètement la logique qui est derrière l'emploi du participe présent en français, soyez donc patients avec moi. Bref, j'essaie de traduire qqch en français, il y a une phrase où le part. prés. s'impose, mais je ne suis pas sûr si je dois employer la locution en + p.p. ou simplement laisser le p.p. tel quel, et maintenant l'énervement me gagne. Voici la phrase que me dérange:

Il s'agit de ces cas où le personnage, (en) cherchant à faire qqch, prend un objet tout à fait banal et puis lui fait subir quelque changement paradigmatique.

En premier lieu, il faut préciser que ce que je veux exprimer, c'est la simultanéité des deux action: il prend l'objet pendant l'autre activité. Je ne veut pas exprimer la causalité des deux actions: il cherche à faire qq. pour prendre l'objet. Peut-être que je explique mal ma question... j'espère que vous pouvons saisir plus ou moins de quoi il s'agit. Merci


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Je vais tenter une explication :
   J’ai appris qu’on utilise le gérondif (en + participe présent) quand on a plusieurs noms/pronoms dans une phrase pour pouvoir déterminer quel nom/pronom (idéalement le sujet de la phrase) s'y rapporte :
Je regarde en rêvant les murs de ton jardin (Musset, Poés. nouv., Nuit d’août).​   Dans la phrase ci-dessus _en rêvant_ se rapporte au pronom « je », pas au nom « murs » ce qui serait le cas avec le participe présent s'il y en avait un.
  Je pense qu’une chose importante est que le gérondif est détaché du nom/pronom auquel il se rapporte : *Je* regarde *en rêvant* les murs […].
Ici, ils sont détachés par le vere « regarde ».

  C’est envers pour le participe présent :
  Il connaît les collines environnant la ville. 
  Il réveilla ses fils dormant (Hugo, Lég., II, 2).


Alors, dans la phrase originale, il faut utiliser le participe présent  parce que *personnage *n'est pas détaché de cherchant qui se rapporte, je crois, à personnage :
Il s'agit de ces cas où le *personnage *cherchant à faire qqch prend un objet tout à fait banal et puis lui fait subir quelque changement paradigmatique.

 Et le gérondif, et le participe présent sont des formes invariables.


----------



## edward1529

Dans la phrases suivant, quelle est le différence en fonction du participe présent et le gérondif?:

1. Elle faisait ses devoir chantant la Marseillèse. (participe présent "chantant"
2. Elle faist ses devoir en chantant la Marseillèse" (gérondif: "en chantant)

1. Phrase numéro 1: À savoir, est-ce le participe présent "chantant" un adjectif invariable qui modifie le sujet "Elle"!

2. Phrase numéro 2: À savoir, est-ce le gérondif "en chantant" une locution adveriale qui modifie le verbe "faisait"?


----------



## Micia93

La 1ère phrase ne se dit pas vraiment, ou alors, après une virgule : "elle faisait ses devoir*s, *chantant la Marseill*ai*se", mais c'est plutôt littéraire, on ne parlerait pas comme ça
"chantant" ne modifie pas le sujet, par plus que "en chantant" ne modifie le verbe
ce sont 2 actions séparées : elle faisait ses devoirs et elle chantait


----------



## Keith Bradford

Edward, I've been speaking English for the past 60 years and translating French for 20, and I've never thought it at all important to know what the Romans would have done in my place.  Gerund and gerundive are terms of Latin grammar and have no place in modern English or French.

I heard singing : _singing_ is a noun = le chant
The girl was singing : _was singing_ is a verb = chantait
The singing girl : _singing_ is an adjective = chantante/qui chante/la chanteuse
I heard her singing : _her singing_ is a noun phrase =  je l'ai entendue chanter


----------



## billie031

Hi

I've been studying my french grammar book
and in this section where they show you mistakes that are made quite often there was this:

En étant malade, il est resté au lit 

It said that the correct way to say it is this:

Etant malade, il est resté au lit.

It's the difference between using the gérondif and the participe présent
but why won't the first sentence work?


----------



## jann

_En étant malade_ corresponds to ideas like "while being sick" or "by being sick."

But the idea we want to express here is more like "because he was sick" -- which corresponds to _étant_.  Actually, it's quite similar to English.  We could certainly say, "Being sick, he stayed in bed."  But we would not say, "While/by being sick he stayed in bed"!  

Does that help?


----------



## billie031

It does work that way... so you can figure out if it's correct or not by translating it to english?


----------



## geostan

The present particple of certain verbs do not lend themselves to the use of En.

Etre, Avoir, rester come to mind.


----------



## jann

billie031 said:


> so you can figure out if it's correct or not by translating it to english?


Well I wouldn't have said it that way, but often, yes.   

Take a look here, and here (multipage article).


----------



## MIKE38

I would say "étant malade, il est resté au lit" to mean that he stayed in bed *because* he was ill; *en* would suggest a simultaneity, and of course in your example it does not make any sense.


----------



## jann

MIKE38 said:


> I would say "étant malade, il est resté au lit" to mean that he stayed in bed *because* he was ill;


Isn't that exactly what I said in post #2? 



> *en* would suggest a simultaneity, and of course in your example it does not make any sense.


...but that explanation is confusing.  If you stay in bed because you are sick, then you are sick and in bed at the same time; the two conditions are simultaneous!  And yet we cannot use _en étant_ here.  So using simultaneity as a criterion is not clear-cut.  The kind of simultaneity expressed by the gérondif is the kind of simultaneity that we can express with "while Ving" in English.


----------



## Michael_B

jann said:


> ...but that explanation is confusing.  If you stay in bed because you are sick, then you are sick and in bed at the same time; the two conditions are simultaneous!  And yet we cannot use _en étant_ here.  So using simultaneity as a criterion is not clear-cut.  The kind of simultaneity expressed by the gérondif is the kind of simultaneity that we can express with "while Ving" in English.


----------



## guyper

1. Voyant la foule, j'ai pris une autre rue
2. *En* voyant le voleur j'ai appelé la police

1. Ayant posé notre question, nous avons attendu sa réponse
2. *En* ayant offensé son chef, il s'est fait renvoyer

Hi, does it change the meaning when you add the *en* in front of the -ant verb? How do I know when I should add or avoid the *en*?

Thank you


----------



## janpol

A) 1. Voyant la foule, j'ai pris une autre rue
2. *En* voyant le voleur j'ai appelé la police

B) 1. Ayant posé notre question, nous avons attendu sa réponse
2. *En* ayant offensé son chef, il s'est fait renvoyer

A1  exprime la cause : comme j'ai vu..............
A2 - B2 ne me semblent pas parfaites car les actions (voir et appeler, offenser et se faire renvoyer) ne sont pas tout à fait simultanées
A2  R2 seraient plus justes sans "en"
copare avec "il se promène en fumant une cigarette = simultanéité parfaite


----------



## satimis

Hi,

Hoping that you'll find the recipes useful
_*En espérant que vous trouverez les recettes utiles*_

OR
_*Espérant que vous trouverez les recettes utiles*_

Merci

satimis


----------



## radagasty

satimis said:


> _*En espérant que vous trouverez les recettes utiles. *_


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually both the gérondif and the participe présent are possible. It all depends on the context, which we are missing.

See also:
FR: (En) étant malade, il est resté au lit
FR: (en) voyant la foule


----------



## radagasty

Oh... thanks, Maître Capello. I wasn't thinking.

Actually, I was imagining a complete utterance, i.e., a subordinate clause on its own, attached to no main clause, as you might find at the end of the letter. Would the present participle then still possible?


----------



## Maître Capello

Neither phrase is really appropriate as standalone sentence. However, the participe présent would be out of the question while the gérondif would be “possible”.


----------



## racapulin

Cela est d´autant plus un vrai casse-tête que l´on nous apprend qu´aussi bien le participe présent que le gérondif expriment la simultanéité. EN suivant cette règle, quelle phrase serait correcte?

- J´ai fait rotir le poulet profitant d´une bouteille de vin ( en même temps que que je buvais/ profitais d´une bouteille de vin )
- J´ai fait rôtir le poulet en buvant un verre de vin ( en même temps que que je buvais/ profitais d´une bouteille de vin )

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jekoh

La deuxième est correcte et a le sens que vous dites.

La première est correcte aussi, mais n'a pas le sens voulu : on a l'impression que c'est le poulet qui cuit dans le vin.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> on a l'impression que c'est le poulet qui cuit dans le vin


Ou plutôt que c'est le poulet qui profitait de la dive bouteille…


----------



## OLN

À défaut de commencer la phrase par la proposition qui comporte le participe présent, il faut insérer une virgule.
De plus, on dirait que tu as profité d'une bouteille de vin pour cuire un poulet et on va se demander comment tu as pu tirer profit du vin : serait-ce un coq au vin ? 

_J'ai laissé rôtir le poulet*, *profitant du temps de cuisson pour déguster un verre de vin.  _(ou bouteille, ça semble beaucoup)
_J'ai fait rôtir le poulet*,* profitant du four encore chaud.
J'ai fait cuire le poulet dans le vin*,* profitant d'une bouteille déjà entamée._


----------



## Rootz

Hello, everyone!
I want to know is there any difference between the present participle and the gerund in a clause of condition?

For example, I want to say "If you take the subway, you'll be able to save half an hour."
Do I say "*Prenant le métro,* vous gagneriez une demi-heure."
or "*En prenant le métro,* vous gagneriez une demi-heure." (I think it could also be seen as a clause of manner here?)
or are they exactly the same?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Maître Capello

To replace a condition, only the gérondif is appropriate.

_*Prenant* le métro, vous gagneriez une demi-heure._ 
_*En prenant* le métro, vous gagneriez une demi-heure._


----------



## blueblueloo

Bonjour,

This question is from an exercise:
(     ) parler plusieurs langues etrangeres, elle vient de trouver un travail.

Actually, there are two choices:  (Pouvant) and (En pouvant)
the standard answer to this question is Pouvant, but I have asked several teachers and French majors and their answers are different.
i think the difference between these two words is a bit subtle.
so could you tell me which one is correct and why? 
merci beacoup


----------



## olivier68

I would say "Pouvant", au sens de "Capable".


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree. Only the present participle is appropriate here. Note that the gérondif would mean, "While speaking…", which wouldn't make sense in the given context.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Note that the gérondif would mean, "While speaking…"


Ben non a priori le gérondif aurait eu, comme le participe présent, une valeur causative, sauf qu’avec le verbe *pouvoir*, ça ne fonctionne pas trop bien.


blueblueloo said:


> i think the difference between these two words is a bit subtle.


En effet !


blueblueloo said:


> (pouvant / en pouvant) parler plusieurs langues etrangeres, elle vient de trouver un travail.


Je trouve cette phrase particulièrement maladroite et fort peu naturelle (elle me semble très calquée sur l’anglais *I can speak…*, là où le français dirait *Je sais parler…*), cependant si on l’accepte, en effet, seul le participe présent fonctionne.
Si *pouvoir* avait le sens de *être autorisé à / avoir la possibilité de*, un gérondif passif – _en ayant été autorisé à / en ayant eu la possibilité de_ - aurait à la rigueur pu marcher; mais quand *pouvoir* exprime la compétence, ça n’est plus possible.

Si on modifie un peu la phrase, en remplaçant *pouvant / en pouvant parler* par *parlant / en parlant*, (j'ai aussi un peu changé la suite) on va voir que le participe présent et le gérondif sont dans certaines conditions possibles tous les deux, mais avec une nuance de sens (et avec le gérondif ce n’est vraiment pas très naturel, mais c’est pour montrer la différence entre les deux formes).

*Sans la condition d’avoir passé un entretien*

_*Parlant *plusieurs langues étrangères (_elle n’a pas forcément passé d’entretien, on a pu par exemple la recruter uniquement sur CV ; ou bien elle a passé un entretien, mais sans parler de langues étrangères pendant cet entretien_), elle a obtenu le poste._

Le *participe présent* :
1) a une *valeur causative* : *c’est parce qu*_’elle parle plusieurs langues qu’elle a obtenu le poste._
2) énonce une *compétence** / une *qualité** de la personne, on pourrait d’ailleurs le remplacer par un adjectif, par exemple *polyglotte* : _c’est parce qu’elle *est polyglotte* qu’elle a obtenu le poste_.

*Avec la condition d’avoir passé un entretien* (et alors ce serait nettement mieux si ce fait n’était pas sous-entendu, mais explicitement exprimé.)

_*En parlant *plusieurs langues étrangères (lors de l’entretien), elle a obtenu le poste.
_
Le *gérondif* :
1) décrit* une action*, qui s’est déroulée pendant une autre : pendant l’entretien, elle a parlé plusieurs langues étrangères.
2) a une *valeur causative* ou de *moyen* : c’est parce qu’elle a parlé plusieurs langues au cours de l’entretien / c’est par ce moyen qu’elle a obtenu le poste.

Si les deux formes sont possibles, c’est parce que *parler* peut aussi bien dénoter :

une *capacité* (avec un présent de caractérisation et dans le sens de *savoir parler*_ une langue étrangère_) :
_Cette femme parle 8 langues > Cette femme est hyperpolyglotte._

qu’une *action *(dans le sens de *employer une langue étrangère*_ pour s’exprimer_) :
_Cette femme a parlé 8 langues pendant l’entretien._

A contrario, le gérondif ne fonctionne pas dans la phrase d’origine, parce que *pouvant / sachant parler* dénote une capacité / une qualité, mais il parait difficile de mettre ce verbe sous forme d’action.
_Pouvant parler = Ayant la compétence de parler = doté(e) de la compétence = compétent(e) en langues étrangères. 
En pouvant parler = En ayant la compétence de parler = en étant doté(e) de la compétence de parler. _ (Ça ne veut rien dire.)

*** C’est le cas pour cette phrase, mais le participe présent peut également dénoter une action, par exemple :
_*Appuyant sur l'accélérateur*, il engagea la voiture dans le corridor qui s'ouvrit devant lui._ (source)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Ben non a priori le gérondif aurait eu, comme le participe présent, une valeur causative, sauf qu’avec le verbe *pouvoir*, ça ne fonctionne pas trop bien.


Ah, au temps pour moi. J'avais mal lu le message de blueblueloo ; je parlais en fait du verbe _parler_ au gérondif, sans _pouvoir_… Comme le verbe _pouvoir_ n'est en effet guère approprié dans ce contexte, mon cerveau a dû le supprimer à mon insu ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le gérondif _en parlant_ peut avoir une valeur causale ou temporelle. Seul le contexte permet de trancher.



k@t said:


> Je trouve cette phrase particulièrement maladroite et fort peu naturelle (elle me semble très calquée sur l’anglais *I can speak…*, là où le français dirait *Je sais parler…*)


 À mon sens, il n'y a aucune bonne réponse avec le verbe _pouvoir_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Seul le contexte permet de trancher


Tout à fait.


Maître Capello said:


> À mon sens, il n'y a aucune bonne réponse avec le verbe _pouvoir_.


Je suis d’accord, mais comme apparemment c’est tiré d’un (mauvais) exercice, il faut bien donner une réponse (la moins pire).


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens sur ce vieuz post : 





Maître Capello said:


> To replace a condition, only the gérondif is appropriate.
> _*Prenant* le métro, vous gagneriez une demi-heure._
> _*En prenant* le métro, vous gagneriez une demi-heure._


  Bien d'accord que seul le gérondif est approprié.  Sauf qu'au conditionnel, j'aurais dit: _Si vous preniez le métro, vous gagneriez une demi-heure.
_
Je trouve curieux d'associer « _En prenant _» au conditionnel « _gagne*riez *_». Je verrais plutôt l'indicatif :  _vous gagne*rez*.   _
Cela dit, je ne suis pas une référence. Je déteste à peu près autant le gérondif en début de phrase que les longs adverbes en « ment ». 

Je pense comme vous que la phrase tirée du livre d'exercices de blueblueloo est très maladroite.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je trouve curieux d'associer « _En prenant _» au conditionnel « _gagne*riez *_». Je verrais plutôt l'indicatif : _vous gagne*rez*. _


Il s'agit de la même différence qu'entre _Si vous pren*ez* le métro, vous gagner*ez* une demi-heure_ (conditionnelle réelle) et _Si vous pren*iez* le métro, vous gagner*iez* une demi-heure_ (conditionnelle irréelle).


----------



## Nicomon

Ce doit être parce que je sais pas le conjuguer que j'évite le gérondif.

L'anglais était :  





> If you *take* the subway, *you'll be able* to save half an hour


 Ça, pour moi c'est : 
_- En prenant le métro vous pourrez gagner une demi-heure / Si vous prenez le métro vous pourrez gagner une demi-heure. 
_
Je me présente en retard au bureau : _ Désolée de mon retard; j'ai été prise dans un bouchon de trafic sur l'autoroute.  _
Et le patron répond : _ Nico, t'aurais gagné au moins une demi-heure en prenant le métro / si t'avais pris le métro. _

Je continue de trouver bizarre de dire :   _En prenant le métro vous gagneriez du temps_.  Alors,  je continuerai de dire :  _Si vous preniez_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce dernier cas, j'aurais employé le conditionnel passé : _En prenant le métro, vous *auriez gagné* du temps_. 

Mais bon, nous nous égarons un peu du sujet de ce fil…


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si je m'éloigne... ça me turlupine, bon. 
Tout ce que je dis, c'est que je ne traduirais pas présent + futur en anglais (la phrase originale à traduire - post 56) par gérondif + conditionnel en français.

On est d'accord. J'ai bien écrit le conditionnel passé dans mon deuxième exemple (le patron me tutoie) mais je ne le traduirais pas à l'inverse par présent + futur.


----------



## Cdmshrs

Hey guys, I saw this sentence on a website.

_"Lisant le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances."

A French friend told me that here both "lisant" and "en lisant" are correct and he can not really tell a difference between the two. So if he's correct, can you tell me when is interchangeable these two forms? Thanks._


----------



## Maître Capello

I would never use the present participle in that context – only the gérondif.

_*Lisant* le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances._ 
_*En lisant* le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances._ 

Either the present participle or gérondif would however be possible if it were not a generic statement, but a description of a precise event:

_*(En) lisant* le journal avec attention, il a trouvé une information intéressante._


----------



## Cdmshrs

Can you be more specific about the reason that you would rather use "en lisant" than "lisant" in a generic context? I think participe présent here expresses a *causation*, while gérondif gives a sense of *by what means*.

In another exemple:

Voulant maigrir, elle ne prend ni de viande ni de beurre. 
En voulant maigrir, elle ne prend ni de viande ni de beurre. 

I was told that for *adverbial clauses of reason*, only participe présent is possible. This would explain the choice of using "lisant" and "voulant" in these two exemples. Is this statemet wrong?


----------



## Maître Capello

Cdmshrs said:


> I was told that for *adverbial clauses of reason*, only participe présent is possible.


I'm afraid this is incorrect – both the participe présent and the gérondif can express causality. Here is an example with the gérondif:

_Elle s'est tordu la cheville en jouant au tennis._


----------



## Cdmshrs

I consulted _Nouvelle Grammaire du Français_, but still I'm not clear about one point.

For Participe Présent:


> Il se rapporte à un nom ou à un pronom. (Ne voulant pas bronzer, elle reste à l'ombre.)
> Il peut avoir la valeur d'une subordonnée relative. (Les personnes ayant un ticket bleu doivent se présenter au contrôle.)
> Il peut avoir la valeur d'une _subordonnée circonstancielle_. {Répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement. (*temps*) Ne sachant pas comment vous joindre, je n'ai pas pu vous prévenir de mon retour. (*cause*)}
> Dans la subordonnée participiale, le participe présent a son sujet propre. Elle exprime essentiellement une cause. (La neige n'arrêtant pas de tomber, la circulation était très difficile.)



For Gérondif:


> Il joue le rôle d'un _complément circonstanciel_ qui exprime :
> 
> — le *temps *(Elle aime travailler en écoutant de la musique.)
> — la *cause *(J'ai cassé ma montre en la laissant tomber.)
> — la manière (Luc s'est mis en colère. Il est parti en claquant la porte.)
> — la condition (En arrivant de bonne heure le premier jour des soldes, vous ferez de bonnes affaires.)
> — l'opposition (Tout en travaillant beaucoup pour ses examens, il fait souvent la fête.)



So, my confusion lies among the 3rd point of Participe Présent and the 1st/2nd/3rd/4th of Gérondif.

Since they both have functions of "cause" and "temps", is the difference between _subordonnée circonstancielle_ and _complément circonstanciel_ the key here? What are these two terms?
In the example "Répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement.", it has the function of "temps", but for me it sounds perfect to change it to ""*En* répondant aux..." so it has the function of "maniêre". Is it possible or is it wrong? Why?
In the example "Ne sachant pas comment vous joindre, je n'ai pas pu vous prévenir de mon retour.", it has the function of "cause", but I also want to add an "en" before to make it have the function of "condition" or "cause". Why is the Participe Présent used but not Gérondif?
Finally back to a last question, user Capello indicated:


> _*Lisant* le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances._
> _*En lisant* le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances._
> _*Lisant* le journal avec attention, il a trouvé une information intéressante.
> *En lisant* le journal avec attention, il a trouvé une information intéressante. _



Why is it so? When is the Participe Présent and Gérondif interchangeable and when not exactly? Sorry for so many questions and thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## maicart

Hello,

After consulting some grammars, I've seen that there's a difference between:

Je l'ai vu *achetant* des livres. = Je l'ai vu, alors qu'il achetait des livres.
Je l'ai vu *en achetant* des livres. = Je l'ai vu, alors que j'achetais des livres.

I've seen that among other uses, "en + participate présent" is used when you want to talk about an action that you are doing while doing something else.

So I wondered whether the use of "en" is correct in these sentences:

a) Il est dans le jardin *faisant* quelques exercices.
b) Pratiquez la conjugaison des verbes suivants *(en) mettant *les phrases suivantes au pluriel.
c) Il est dans le restaurant *attendant *le repas.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour maicart.

Il y a déjà un long fil sur cette question [ce fil-ci après fusion des fils] et un autre tout aussi long dans le forum Français seulement : participe présent / gérondif.

"en + participe présent is used when you want to talk about an action that you are doing while doing something else" : ce n'est pas si simple. Tu penses peut-être à _*tout en* + participe présent_ (discuté aussi dans le forum français- espagnol : tout en  + participe présent)

Je ne sais pas si tu as lu tout cela et pourquoi ce nouveau fil, mais je soyons charitable...  Tu demandes si _en + p. présent_ est correct dans ces phrases :
a) _Il est dans le jardin *en faisant* quelques exercices._
b) _Pratiquez la conjugaison des verbes suivants *en mettant *les phrases suivantes au plurie_l.
Le _en_ est obligatoire ; le gérondif _en_ (~ by) indique ici le moyen.
c) Les deux formes sont possibles.
- Il est dans le restaurant*,* *attendant *le repas : il est là, à attendre le repas (= en train d'attendre le repas)
- Il est dans le restaurant *en attendant *le repas : il est dans le restaurant, à faire on se sait quoi (il faut le préciser pour que la phrase soit naturelle) en attendant l'heure du repas ou en attendant qu'on lui serve le repas qu'il a commandé.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live

_Grammaire : L'apposition_
*
Apposition* : juxtaposer des éléments sans lien
Une apposition peut être un nom, un pronom, un infinitif, ou une proposition
C'est le contexte qui va suggérer les liens au lecteur

_Appréciant son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval._

"Appréciant son geste" est à mon avis une propositon placée en apposition
_
Gérondif — Wikipédia
_
*Gérondif* : participe présent précédé de "en" Le gérondif a une fonction de complément circonstanciel
_
En appréciant son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval._

Les deux phrases ont le même sens, mais on peut simplement dire que la première forme (l'apposition), pourrait être une forme elliptique du gérondif. Apposition comme gérondif jouent le même rôle de complément circonstanciel, sauf que ce rôle est "suggéré" via une apposition, et qu'il est plus explicite via le gérondif.

Dans ce cas précis, "en" semble facultatif car il n'apporte rien, il alourdit la phrase inutilement, le gérondif n'a donc aucun intérêt.

*Complément circonstanciel placé ex ante*

_Elle lisait un roman de Proust, prenant son bain_

Ici le lien entre l'apposition et la phrase principale est moins claire, on ne parvient pas à faire le lien aussi intuitivement, donc on dira de préférence  :

_Elle lisait un roman de Proust, *en *prenant son bain_

Mais

Prenant son bain, elle lisait un roman de Proust (on peut de nouveau éluder "en")

La première conclusion est que bien souvent, lorsque le complément circonstanciel démarre la phrase, le "en" est éludé, on préfère l'apposition qui est plus élégante

*Emphase*

Céline Dion chante une chanson de Goldman :

"En attendant ses pas... je mets la musique"

mais :

"Attendant ses pas... je mets la musique" : ne sonne pas bien du tout

On se rend compte que le gérondif a ici pour rôle de créer une emphase en inversant en quelque sorte l'ordre de priorité. Ce qui est important ici c'est le complément circonstanciel, pas la phrase principale.

Ou au moins le gérondif aurait pour rôle de mettre l'appositon et la phrase sur un niveau d'égalité

La chanteuse exprime ici une forme d'angoisse, une attente insoutenable, celui de voir le bien aimé rentrer à la maison, le gérondif est donc nécessaire pour rétablir au moins une égalité de priorité, cela explique pourquoi la deuxième formulation nous rend mal à l'aise.

_
(En) Appréciant son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval._

Sur plan du sens, le complément circonstanciel "(En) appréciant  " n'a pas de priorité sur le principal, c'est un complément au sens strict du terme, son rôle est donc secondaire, pour cette raison on peut éviter le gérondif, et même plus, le gérondif semble ici embarassant.

*Simultanéité des événements*

Si l'on revient à l'exemple de Proust, là aussi le complément semble plutôt secondaire face au principal, mais c'est moins gênant, on peut aussi placer les deux événements à égalité d'importance

_En prenant son bain, elle lisait un livre de Proust
_
Donc le gérondif semble ici insister sur la simultanéité de deux événements

Si l'on revient a Coventry, il n'y a pas une simultanéité nécessaire, le principal peut se dérouler après le complément circonstanciel... on pourrait même imaginer un lien causal rendant nécessairement le principal postérieur au complément, voilà pourquoi le gérondif n'est pas nécessaire ni même souhaitable.

_En prenant son bain, elle lisait un livre de Proust
Tout en prenant son bain, elle lisait un livre de Poust 
_
Les deux phrases ont le même sens. Le gérondif par nature suggère une forme de simultanéité, sur laquelle on peut encore insister avec le préfixe "tout", mais de façon inutile.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cdmshrs said:


> When is the Participe Présent and Gérondif interchangeable and when not exactly?


They are never totally equivalent. Very often, only one is suitable; in some cases, either may be used but they don't carry the same nuance.

When both are possible, the gérondif emphasizes the simultaneity, whereas the participe présent is more descriptive and incidental.

_Elle lisait un roman de Proust *en* prenant son bain._ (no comma) → *while* taking a bath
_Elle lisait un roman de Proust*,* prenant son bain._ (comma) → she happened to be taking a bath



Wozzeck.Live said:


> _En appréciant son geste, les gens de Coventry sont restés à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval._
> Les deux phrases ont le même sens, mais on peut simplement dire que la première forme (l'apposition), pourrait être une forme elliptique du gérondif.
> Dans ce cas précis, "en" semble facultatif car il n'apporte rien, il alourdit la phrase inutilement, le gérondif n'a donc aucun intérêt.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Cette phrase n'est tout simplement pas appropriée au gérondif car cela sous-entendrait le moyen ou la simultanéité temporelle, qui n'ont ni l'un ni l'autre leur place dans ce contexte. Pour justifier le gérondif, il faudrait intervertir les rôles de la principale et de la participiale, le gérondif indiquant alors le moyen.

_ *En restant* à la maison avec toutes les fenêtres fermées pendant qu'elle faisait son tour à cheval, les gens de Coventry ont montré qu'ils appréciaient son geste._

Quoi qu'il en soit, le participe présent n'est certainement pas une forme elliptique du gérondif ; ce sont deux formes distinctes.

P.S.:


Wozzeck.Live said:


> Une apposition peut être un nom, un pronom, un infinitif, ou une proposition […]
> "Appréciant son geste" est à mon avis une propositon placée en apposition


La plupart des grammairiens considèrent qu'une apposition est un élément nécessairement *nominal* (ou pronominal). Ce ne peut donc être ni un infinitif ni une proposition. Dans votre exemple, la proposition est introduite par un verbe au participe présent ; c'est une proposition participiale.


----------



## Cdmshrs

Thanks Capello. Can you (or anyone who sees the message xd) please be more specific on these question?



Cdmshrs said:


> Since they both have functions of "cause" and "temps", is the difference between _subordonnée circonstancielle_ and _complément circonstanciel_ the key here? What are these two terms?
> In the example "Répondant aux questions des journalistes, le ministre a confirmé qu'il se rendrait en Russie prochainement.", it has the function of "temps", but for me it sounds perfect to change it to ""*En* répondant aux..." so it has the function of "maniêre". Is it possible or is it wrong? Why?
> In the example "Ne sachant pas comment vous joindre, je n'ai pas pu vous prévenir de mon retour.", it has the function of "cause", but I also want to add an "en" before to make it have the function of "condition" or "cause". Why is the Participe Présent used but not Gérondif?



Also, why is the first sentence wrong but the rest correct?

_*Lisant* le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances._ 
_*En lisant* le journal avec attention, on acquiert beaucoup de connaissances._ 
_*Lisant* le journal avec attention, il a trouvé une information intéressante. 
*En lisant* le journal avec attention, il a trouvé une information intéressante. _


----------



## Maître Capello

I don't think this has anything to do with those wordings…
The gérondif is not really appropriate in that case because there is no direct causality. The minister confirmed it *while/as* he was answering the questions – his answering the questions didn't *trigger* his confirmation.

Again, there is no *trigger* effect here. It is a mere reason: the person could not warn them *because* he didn't know how to reach them.



Cdmshrs said:


> Also, why is the first sentence wrong but the rest correct?


The first sentence is not really "wrong." It is just something I would personally never say. The meaning of the sentence indeed makes it quite clear that the clause should be *causal*, not *temporal*. You gain knowledge *by* carefully reading the papers, not just *while* happening to be reading them (which is what the participe présent would suggest).

Both senses are however possible in the other example: you can find an interesting piece of information *while* casually reading the paper or *because* you read it.


----------



## julia shin

D'après mes livres de grammaire, je constate que le participe présent et le gérondif peuvent représenter parfois les mêmes sens, les mêmes fonctions comme la cause, l'opposition, la condition, la concession....

Je voudrais savoir si je peux remplacer l'un par l'autre dans la même phrase.

 1. *Cause* : *En parlant *couramment 3 langues, il veut devenir interpète. = *Parlant*..., il veut...   
 2. *Cause* : *En entedant* sa mère crier, elle est sortie de sa chambre. = *Entendant* sa mère crier (ou *Ayant entendu* sa mère crier), elle est sortie.....
 3.* Concession/Opposition* : *Etant* étranger, il parle couramment français. = (*Tout) en étant étranger*, il.....
 4. *Concession/Opposition* : Ignorant tout, il veut parler de tout. = *(Tout) en ignorant tout*,...
 5. *Condition : Travaillant bien*, tu pourrais obtenir une bonne note. = *En travaillant* bien,.. 
 6. *Cause : Ayant pu dormir* pendant le vol, elle ne souffre pas du décalage horaire. = *En ayant pu dormir*.... ou *En ayant dormi*..., elle ..

 etc. etc....

Je ne suis pas sûre quand je dois utilier le gérondif ou le participe présent.

Merci de vos explications claires !


----------



## Micia93

julia shin said:


> 1. *Cause* : *En parlant *couramment 3 langues, il veut devenir interpète. = *Parlant*..., il veut...  pour moi, "en parlant" ni "parlant" ne convient. Ce serait "puisqu'il parle ...."
> 2. *Cause* : *En entedant* sa mère crier, elle est sortie de sa chambre. = *Entendant* sa mère crier (ou *Ayant entendu* sa mère crier), elle est sortie..... "en entendant" convient ainsi que "ayant entendu sa mère crier", mais pas "entendant" tout seul
> 3.* Concession/Opposition* : *Etant* étranger, il parle couramment français. = (*Tout) en étant étranger*, il..... "étant" ne convient pas du tout, et "tout en étant" n'est pas terrible. le mieux est "bien qu'il soit étranger ..."
> 4. *Concession/Opposition* : Ignorant tout, il veut parler de tout. = *(Tout) en ignorant tout*,... même commentaire qu'au-dessus
> 5. *Condition : Travaillant bien*, tu pourrais obtenir une bonne note. = *En travaillant* bien,.."travaillant bien" ne convient pas, par contre "en travaillant bien", oui.
> 6. *Cause : Ayant pu dormir* pendant le vol, elle ne souffre pas du décalage horaire. = *En ayant pu dormir*.... ou *En ayant dormi*..., elle .. "ayant pu dormir" convient, les deux autres propositions, non : "comme elle a pu dormir" convient


C'est mon ressenti en tous cas, mais je ne pense pas me tromper


----------



## julia shin

Oh, merci beaucoup pour la réponse !!!
En fait, certains exemples étaient tirés de mon livre de grammaire écrit dans ma langue, je suis étonnée de voir qu'il y ait autant de fautes !
Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec Micia, sauf pour la phrase № 2.


Micia93 said:


> "en entendant" convient ainsi que "ayant entendu sa mère crier", mais pas "entendant"


Cela dépend du sens. Le participe présent convient ainsi parfaitement si la mère continuait de crier lorsque sa fille est sortie.

Quoi qu'il en soit, certaines des phrases inacceptables peuvent devenir correctes en changeant un mot :

1. _*Parlant *couramment trois langues, il veut devenir interprète._ 
1b. _*Parlant *couramment trois langues, il pourrait devenir interprète._ 

3. _*Étant* étranger, il parle couramment français._ 
3b. _*Étant* québécois, il parle couramment français._


----------



## k@t

Pour la *phrase 2)*, le participe et le gérondif sont en effet possibles, et je ne perçois pas de grandes différences entre les deux.
Le participe présent composé rend les actions (_la fille entend la mère crier _et _la fille sort de sa chambre_) nettement successives (possiblement très proches, mais successives), alors qu’elles sont quasi simultanées avec le gérondif et le participe présent simple.



Maître Capello said:


> 1. _*Parlant *couramment trois langues, il veut devenir interprète._


Cette phrase me parait très correcte, en revanche dans l’usage, et tout particulièrement à l’oral, on utilisera sans doute nettement plus fréquemment une formulation sans participe présent (le pouce rouge correspond-il à cet usage possiblement restreint ?).
Qu’est-ce qui vous la rend plus acceptable avec le conditionnel ?

Pour la *phrase 3)*, le gérondif ne peut en principe pas signifier la cause avec un verbe d’état, uniquement avec un verbe processuel. Exemple de gérondif causal avec un verbe processuel :

_En prenant la fuite, le chauffard a aggravé son cas._

Le gérondif est donc ici impossible, puisqu’il s’agit de caractériser « il » :  _Il parle plusieurs langues = Il est polyglotte_.

En revanche, le gérondif est possible avec un verbe d’état pour marquer d’autres relations, par exemple la condition :

_En parlant couramment plusieurs langue, tu pourrais / tu pourras devenir interprète.
= si tu parles / parlais plusieurs langues, tu pourras / pourrais devenir interprète._



Maître Capello said:


> 3b. _*Étant* québécois, il parle couramment français._


Oui, mais alors ce n’est plus une concession, mais une cause.

Dans ce cas, le participe présent est impossible, a contrario, la phrase est possible et concessive avec le gérondif à condition d’y associer *tout* (ce dernier n’est en l’occurrence pas facultatif).
_*
Tout en étant* étranger, il parle couramment français._

Mais, elle est sans doute peu usuelle, en tout cas clairement moins qu’une tournure utilisant un marqueur de relation.
Même commentaire pour la phrase 4.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Cette phrase me parait très correcte, en revanche dans l’usage, et tout particulièrement à l’oral, on utilisera sans doute nettement plus fréquemment une formulation sans participe présent (le pouce rouge correspond-il à cet usage possiblement restreint ?).


C'est surtout le sens général de la phrase qui me dérange. Ce n'est vraisemblablement pas *parce qu'*il parle trois langues qu'il *veut* devenir interprète.



k@t said:


> Qu’est-ce qui vous la rend plus acceptable avec le conditionnel ?


Non pas le conditionnel, mais le verbe _pouvoir_ plutôt que _vouloir_.



k@t said:


> Oui, mais alors ce n’est plus une concession, mais une cause.


Oui, justement. Tout comme vous, je ne vois pas comment la phrase pourrait être concessive sans la modifier.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> C'est surtout le sens général de la phrase qui me dérange. Ce n'est vraisemblablement pas *parce qu'*il parle trois langues qu'il *veut* devenir interprète.


Oui, je vois. Pourtant, s'il s'agit de signifier la (bonne) raison, le motif, la justification, il me semble que ça peut convenir ici.



Maître Capello said:


> Non pas le conditionnel, mais le verbe _pouvoir_ plutôt que _vouloir_.


OK, donc vous accepteriez la phrase au présent ?

> *Parlant *_couramment trois langues, il peut devenir interprète.
_


Maître Capello said:


> je ne vois pas comment la phrase pourrait être concessive sans la modifier


Je ne l'ai pas vraiment modifiée, puisque le *tout* était bien présent dans les propositions, mais il était mis entre parenthèses, ce qui est une erreur. Pour marquer la concession, _tout _n'est jamais optionnel, contrairement à ce qui se passe pour la simultanéité où il peut - au moins dans certains cas - être optionnel :
_Il se rase en chantant = Il se rase tout en chantant._


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> OK, donc vous accepteriez la phrase au présent ?
> > *Parlant *_couramment trois langues, il peut devenir interprète._


Oui, je l'accepterais, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément.


----------

